# Rome 390 vs 390 Boss vs 390 Boss Decade



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

390 is prob going to be too soft of a binding for what you want to do. I would look at some Targa if I were you


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Straps are a little different, too. Curious about canting myself. Why don't you splurge the extra $15-20 for the bosses and let us know what you think?


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

onthefence said:


> I read that the Boss series has canting, while the regular 390s do not. I want to decide if I need canting on my setup, which is a Never Summer SL intended for freeride and eventually pipe.
> 
> Is canting only useful for wide or duck stances?
> 
> ...


Hey Onthefence,

The difference between the 2012 390 and 2012 390 Boss is indeed the Yes I Cant system available in the Boss only. 

Canting is definitely good for wide and duck stances, but also for regular width stances. Many people will simply use the 2 degree pads for a little added comfort and support, as well as additional control over the nose and tail. The 3.5 degree pads are good for wider stances, but it will be all up to personal preference in the end.

Canting is good for both camber and rocker boards, giving more leverage over the nose and tail which translates to more control and ollie/nollie power. Many people also notice less fatigue while riding due to the canting.

The Decade edition is simply a limited edition colorway we did to celebrate the 10 year anniversary of Rome. There isn't a technical difference between the 390 Boss and 390 Boss Decade, it's purely cosmetic.

Once you get into the new 2013 models, the Boss is differentiated again by a new updated toe cap.

If you're going to do mostly freeride and eventually pipe, we'd recommend checking out a pair of Targas for sure, but the 390's will still be a great all-around binding.

Any other questions, feel free to email us - ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com.

Shred on

Rome SDS


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know how much canting will help with pipe but it does change the angles of your legs. 

I have long legs and don't like a lot of canting but a little feels good. 

Spend the extra if you are going with rome because they will give you a 0 degree pad so you can see if you like it better then with canting.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Thx for the responses!

I think the reason the 390s were recommended to me is because I am a newer all-mountain rider on a Never Summer SL and the softness compliments my experience level, desire to explore kickers, as well as my board's flex. Is this correct, or would you recommend a stiffer binding? I thought I wasn't supposed to get a stiff binding when my board and boots are both mid-flexing.


----------

